# Son home from college



## Beurself2 (Dec 15, 2012)

My son is here for a few more days. We have not had much luck since he came home for school break. Im looking for someone to take us trout or redfish fishing before he leaves. I cant afford a charter but will be willing to pay for gas. We live in Orange Beach. 205-260-5435


----------

